# calf pics



## Farm Gal (Nov 21, 2009)

hi, i'm new. i just got my calves in october, and i love them!  i'm so excited to finally have cows!

This is Elladora, the one with the white face.  i think that she's an Angus/Simmental






And this is 505, he's Angus/Simmental





I have others, but i don't have good enough pics


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Nov 21, 2009)

yay!! and welcome!!!!

i love the name elladora


----------



## Sara (Feb 1, 2010)

cute pictures   I've always wanted a little white faced calf.


----------



## hooligan (Feb 1, 2010)

What adorable moo-cows!


----------



## Ranch Girl (Mar 3, 2010)

Aw, the calves are so adorable!


----------

